# Ohhhh errrr... ***UPDATED POST 18***



## jaybee

well ladies, it seems that maybe....... possibly.......... perhaps...... there is a strong chance...... that I am .........
:wacko::happydance::wacko::happydance:PREGNANT!!!!!!:wacko::happydance::wacko::happydance:

We have been NTNP for three months (and to be honest have not had much :sex: !!) but they do say that it only takes once :haha::blush:!! 
If I have my days rights, then I am about 3.5 weeks late, and I have been pretty regular! 
I have not done a test yet (kinda scared or either result to be perfectly honest :cry:!!) But going to buy and do one tomorrow.

At least this time, my husband is talking to me :winkwink:!! when I told I was pg last time, he didn't talk to me two days - the fact we had been TTC for nearly two years was besides the point!! 

WOW - can't believe it may have happened again!!!


----------



## XfairyhopesX

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay im well jel xxx


----------



## Lownthwaite

:happydance:

let us know tomorrow!!

I can't believe you've waited so long to test!!


----------



## Coleey

Awww exciting!! Fingers crossed chick xx


----------



## jaybee

Lownthwaite said:


> :happydance:
> 
> let us know tomorrow!!
> 
> I can't believe you've waited so long to test!!

well, I only realised last week and I was on a barge in the middle of no where, then we got home, back to work and just haven't found the time to buy one!!


----------



## polaris

Yay, can't wait to hear your confirmed test result! Exciting news.


----------



## Nats21

Congrats if you are!!! xx


----------



## RHR

How exciting Jaybee. Looking forward to hearing your news either way. I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Lollypod

Ohh how exciting. Don't worry I won't post on FB but am looking forward to knowing :) Hope you get the result you want xxx


----------



## hivechild

Fingers crossed you get a BFP!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Fingers crossed :D


----------



## PepsiChic

stalking this thread!


----------



## Novbaby08

thats so awesome!


----------



## emilyjade

good luck! hope you get your BFP!


----------



## RedRose

Oooh fingers crossed, sounds very promising!


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Fingers crossed - hope you are feeling well xx


----------



## eddjanuary10

:happydance: how exciting for you!


----------



## jaybee

SO, I have done the test....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:bfp::bfp::bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I can't believe it to be honest.. it took so long to concieve Tobi...!!
:happydance:

I am about 4 weeks along and new LO will be along in July (i think, if I worked it right!!!) 
Anyone that knows me on FB, please don't say anything as no 0one knows yet!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Congratulations hun! :D


----------



## Nats21

Congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## RedRose

Hooray! Great news well done xxx


----------



## karlilay

Congratulations xoxox


----------



## hivechild

Congrats!


----------



## rosie272

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Kel127

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## OmarsMum

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## xxEMZxx

jaybee said:


> SO, I have done the test....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it to be honest.. it took so long to concieve Tobi...!!
> :happydance:
> 
> I am about 4 weeks along and new LO will be along in July (i think, if I worked it right!!!)
> Anyone that knows me on FB, please don't say anything as no 0one knows yet!!

Congrats! It was the same for me, took way over a year to conceive Liam and then just 2 months of NTNP for the second baby!! :haha:


----------



## hellohefalump

wow congratulations!


----------



## sabby52

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## RHR

Huge congrats hun. That's brilliant news. :)


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations chick! :) xx


----------



## SwissMiss

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :wohoo: :headspin:

Was the same for us! Took nearly a year to conceive Lindsey and ONE MONTH of NTNP for Kilian!! :shock: 

big :kiss:
:D


----------



## PepsiChic

CONGRATS! thats SOOOO exciting! *hugs* i wish you all the best!


----------



## gemini xo

Congrats :) x


----------



## neadyda

Wow!! Comgratulations hun xx


----------



## stardust599

Hey hun!!

Congratulations you!!

I was just thinking though that you are likely further along than you think if you were already 3.5 weeks late! As by the time your period is due you are all ready 4weeks gone by medical dates (but could be more or less depending on ovulation date) so you could be a bit further on! xxx


----------



## hopeandpray

Congratulations!


----------



## PrincessJenna

Congratulations x :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## jaybee

stardust599 said:


> Hey hun!!
> 
> Congratulations you!!
> 
> I was just thinking though that you are likely further along than you think if you were already 3.5 weeks late! As by the time your period is due you are all ready 4weeks gone by medical dates (but could be more or less depending on ovulation date) so you could be a bit further on! xxx

I was thinking that too... i know the date I concieved, it was the 7th of september!! Just a quickie it was too!!!! :blush:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Congratulations! x


----------



## mum2b2009

congrats x


----------



## Lollypod

Oh how exciting! I'm delighted for you all :) Wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy sweetie xx


----------



## sunshine114

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## greenlady

Congrats! How exciting x


----------



## Miss_Bump

WOW congrats!!!!


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations!!:dance:


----------



## vix1989

yaaaayyy! well done congrats!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## modo

Congratulations! I am also unsure of dates as Beanie was a surprise :haha:


----------



## Lownthwaite

:wohoo:


----------



## hardworknmama

Congratulations! :crib: A happy and healthy nine months to you! 

Oh, if you believe you conceived around the beginning of September then you are probably due late May/early June. A great time to be delivering, before summer heats up too much. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Congratulations, awesome news xx


----------



## emilyjade

YAY! Huge congratulations x


----------



## stardust599

jaybee said:


> stardust599 said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun!!
> 
> Congratulations you!!
> 
> I was just thinking though that you are likely further along than you think if you were already 3.5 weeks late! As by the time your period is due you are all ready 4weeks gone by medical dates (but could be more or less depending on ovulation date) so you could be a bit further on! xxx
> 
> I was thinking that too... i know the date I concieved, it was the 7th of september!! Just a quickie it was too!!!! :blush:Click to expand...



Well, according to online calculators if you ovulated on the 7th it makes you due on May 30th. 

And if we say your last period was 2 weeks before that on the 24th August then by doctor's dates you would be 5 weeks 2 days today :-D

But of course that could all change at your dating scan so take no notice of me!

Congrats!!!! xxx


----------



## bathbabe

Eeekk! Congratulations! X


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats hun!!! x x x


----------



## WW1

Congrats Hun :happydance:


----------



## CormacksGirl

Congrats hun!!!x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## v2007

Congrats :wohoo:

V xx


----------



## CuddleBunny

CONGRATULATIONS!! :dance: :dance:

Wishing you a h&h 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## Ilovemykidss

congrats x


----------

